# Tommaso Bikes



## chris555 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have been looking to buy a Tommaso Women’s Monza for my wife this Christmas. I did some research and the bike looks like it is very well equipped for the price. Has anyone had any experience with this brand or their seller Giantnerd.com?


----------

